# MINI LINDY Tow Truck - Aurora Slim Line Chassis (conversion)?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Will this be an Easy swap? If someone has done this, Will you send some
pic's of the conversion. Thank You, 
Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Will this be an Easy swap? If someone has done this, Will you send some
> pic's of the conversion. Thank You,
> Tom


Uh no...havent done that conversion yet.

...but if you send it to me I wont press any charges.

It clearly has my name on it! :devil:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry don't have pics of it.. It will work ...:thumbsup:

BUT... Length is a little factor and ride heights on rear if you want a lowered look.. But if you want a regular look it should be add posts and line up wheels with a stretch.... Nothing a dremmel couldn't handle..

Or send it to Bill... He does a nice straight axle conversion...:thumbsup:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi guy's Thank You*

I am going to bid on the Mini Lindy Two Truck if the bidding don't go to
high. Them little model's sell for a lot sometimes I seen a tow truck go as 
high as $45. Hoping to find a ruffed -up one for cheap for this swap. 
Thanks Bill sounds like your the go to guy for custom t-jet's Cool. 
I was good at 1/25 scale models but not so much on the smaller scales.
My t-jet scale auto repair shop came out good, Sill waitting for my 
friend to take some pic's of it so I can show you guys. Well thanks agine. and keep your t-jet's on the gear side-up. Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Y'all missed the ball.

Please look at the decal sheet...it sez "Bill's".


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree, send it to Bill. :devil: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Mini Lindy*

TJDR, Here's a couple of pics they may help out. A T-Jet will fit inside, but it's tight. You can't lower it much because of the wrecker bed. You will have to build a front end extension. Hope these pics help. This is an old Mini Lindy I've had for years...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Mr. Bill*

P.S. I would send it to Mr. Bill, The Magic Mechanical Man, also. He can fix you up!!! This has Mr.Bill wrote all over it. Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thank You for the pic's of the Tow Truck*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> P.S. I would send it to Mr. Bill, The Magic Mechanical Man, also. He can fix you up!!! This has Mr.Bill wrote all over it. Just my thoughts...RM


I did'nt think the body was that long, Even a slim-line chassis would be to short. Well I hope that I win it on ebay if I do win the tow truck I will go to (plan) B --Send to Bill (plan) C-- Get an HoModel or RRR Tow Truck. Tom


----------

